# John Deere Electrical problem



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On a X300 riding mower. With a Kawasaki FH491V-DSO4-R engine. The engine will crank fine, just won't start. If I disconnect the wire to the ignition coils the engine will start. This tells me there is a problem in the safety switches. If I disconnect the brake switch, the engine won't crank. If I disconnect the PTO switch, it won't crank. If i disconnect the seat switch it will crank, won't start. Jumper the seat switch, cranks won't start. I can't find another switch. I cannot find a SAM module.

What am I missing? can some one give me some guidance? Thanks


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone know where I could get a wiring diagram for this tractor??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Any luck, I am not familiar with this particular model, but many JD's have a set of relay's and if ones not working could be the cause of your problem.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

There was a relay under the dash that had gone bad. I happened on to a John Deere mechanic who was willing to talk.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> There was a relay under the dash that had gone bad. I happened on to a John Deere mechanic who was willing to talk.


Glad you got it figured out. I have run across a few with bad relay's but was not even sure if the model you were working on had any. I was reluctant to suggest anything that might have you going on a wild goose chase.


----------

